# False Negatives



## potatocraft (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi. So anyway, my last period started 11/20/09 and I haven't had one since. And I took a BUNCH of tests in the beginning of January and they all came out negative. So I called and made an appointment at the GYN because it is time for my check under the hood anyway. And the earliest they could get me in is 3/11/10. So now I'm stuck here, freaking out. I swear I felt something kick but who knows. I'm so afraid this is cancer and not a baby. I really want it to be a baby, or menopause or something. I'm only 28, I have an 18 mo son. I want to see him grow up. I want to see my grandkids.
I don't know what to do. I'm afraid to take another test because it will just come up negative too. And I know I just have to wait for the blood test at the doctors but.......
Has this happened to anyone else here that is turned out to be a baby?


----------



## 34me (Oct 2, 2006)

My negative tests is sleeping in the next room, she's 16. Can you go to planned parenthood? That's what I had to do


----------



## SaraBravo (May 28, 2006)

so december of 05 i conceived my dd. i swore i was pregnant but always got negs and then af came. feb came tests still neg and then af again. march no af and finally a pos test. dec conception date was confirmed with amneo after obgyn told me the baby had down syndrome. which she didn't she is fine it was just because the obgyn had the wrong conception date. i knew the whole time i was pregnant but noone believed me and i was right. she is now a super healthy super smart super energetic sweet 3 yo!


----------

